# hwbot Hintergrundbild Abstimmung



## Autokiller677 (5. Oktober 2009)

So, nachdem in diesem Thread http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/hwbot-teamforum/70623-hwbot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan.html kräftig über das hwbot Hintergrundbild diskutiert wurde, kommt es nun zur Abstimmung.

Jeder hat 3 Stimmen (Merfachauswahl beachten), 2 für die nach Ansicht des Wählers besten Bilder (alle Bilder sind hier im Anhang zu finden) und eine weiter Stimme für die Anzahl der offizielen Hintergrundbilder, sowie auch hier im Post.

Autokiller677's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-background.jpg
True Monkey's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-truemonkey.jpg
Lippokratis Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...ot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-lippokratis.jpg
onkel-bill's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...bot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-onkel-bill.jpg
D!str(+)yer's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...wbot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-d-str-yer.jpg
Matti-OC's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hwbot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-matti-oc.png
8krid's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...85-hwbot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-8krid.png
theLamer's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hwbot-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-thelamer.png
Micha-Stylez's Vorschlag: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...t-hintergrundbild-und-slogan-micha-stylez.jpg
Blechdesigner's Vorschlag 1:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hintergrundbild-und-slogan-blechdesigner1.jpg
Blechdesigner's Vorschlag 2:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hintergrundbild-und-slogan-blechdesigner2.jpg


----------

